# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  ~/: كل شي في غيابك .. ضايق وده يضمك mms‎‎ :/~

## الوسادة

مدخـل ..}
احس بك في داخلي وين مَ أروح
ولا صرت جنبي صار وقتي ثواني
والي خفا بالقلب ماقدر به أبوح
لكن ترى يظهر بعيني حنيني










أنتشر حبك بجسمي لاوحتى بالعظام
أحبك حب لو يدري عنه احد مانام






أذا مره وحشناكم ألف مره وحشتونا










في ذمتك ماهز قلبك غيابي











المشاعر في غيابك ذاااب فيها
كلصووووت .!!!









كل شئ في غيابك ضايق
وده يضممممك







طاوعك قلبك تغيب وتهجر أحبابك
وتنسى غلاهم وتركتهم وتنساهم
حرااام تترك خفوقي يشكي غيابك
وأنت في قلبي أعز الناس وأغلاهم








غريبه اشكي عليك الحال والجالك
وأنت السبب في عذاب القلب والجاني
والأغرب اني كثر ماحبك لحالك
ماعمري أتذكر ان الحب بكاني








أنتا غير الناس عندي 
انتا عندي شئ كبيييير









مخرج ..}
عرفت الناس والدنيا وطريقي 
وعرفت ان الهوى كذب وأماني
خذاني الشوق والحب الحقيقي
لـذا اللي عقب وده جفـانــي

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو كتير هديل 


 :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عرفت الناس والدنيا وطريقي 
وعرفت ان الهوى كذب وأماني
خذاني الشوق والحب الحقيقي
لـذا اللي عقب وده جفـانــي  :SnipeR (27):

----------

